# GAME 2: Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets (Apr 25th)



## Tersk

vs








*Dallas Mavericks (0-1) - Houston Rockets (1-0)

 
Starting Lineup

* *




































Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier




































David Wesley | Bob Sura | Tracy McGrady | Ryan Bowen | Yao Ming

Key Reserves

**







**







**





























Van Horn - Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley
vs





































Mutombo - Padgett - Weatherspoon - Barry - James


My Key Matchup







against








Dirk Nowitzki just had a pretty terrible game, one of his worst of the past few seasons. Look for Avery Johnson to come back fired up and our team to all have a gleam in their eyes. Whoever wins this matchup, will win the match IMO. I can see Dirk going for 38 points

Go Mavericks!!

Predict the score and have the chance to win 1000 uCash. If you are the closest predictor, you'll earn heaps of uCash points

Game 1: Dallas Mavericks 86, Houston Rockets 98
    *​


----------



## Tersk

I've thought of a new game, so you can earn more uCash points

Predict which player will have the highest amount of; Points, Assists, Rebounds

If you correctly pick 4 of the 6 players, you will earn a cool 800 uCash points. 5 of the 6 earns you 1200 and all 6 earns you 3000 

*My Predictions

Points
*_Dallas_*: *Dirk Nowitzki (38)
_Houston_*: *Tracy McGrady (29)
*
Rebounds
*_Dallas: _Josh Howard (14)
_Houston: _Dikembe Mutombo (9)
*
Assists
*_Dallas: _Jason Terry (7)
_Houston: _Tracy McGrady (6)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mavs need to win this one. :yes:

Just like we need to win against Sonics. 

Otherwise we'll be fishing together at some lake either in Dallas or Sactown. :laugh:


----------



## aussiewill

Well I have no doubt that the Mavs will bounce back from the poor shooting performance with the exception of JET who played very well considering. What needs to happen is better ball movement and not settle for the outside jump shot. Look for penetration is the kep to this game I feel and we should be able to come away for the victory. Mavs win 101-93.


----------



## The Future7

I hope Dirk can get his team going as the leader. AJ probably said everything he could to fire them up this game. There should be a different outcome at the end of this game.

104-96 Mavs


----------



## master8492

Rockets to win if James is shooting well. Rockets playing well on the road but not at home so Mavs will take a game or two on Game 3 or 4.

Rockets 100
Mavericks 97


Points
Dallas: Dirk Nowitzki 
Houston: Tracy McGrady 

Rebounds
Dallas: Josh Howard 
Houston: Yao

Assists
Dallas: Jason Terry 
Houston: Tracy McGrady


----------



## Dre

I think the keys for this game are penetration and obviously, Dirk needs to be more assertive. I think we were succesful when we were attacking the basket. I'm expecting a big comeback effort in game 2, on our side. Avery isn't going to stand for this kind of effort throughout the series.


----------



## mavsmania41

I hope for the Mavs to win but I take them by a slim margin 101-100 Mavs.


----------



## The Future7

My Predictions

Points
Dallas: Dirk Nowitzki (41)
Houston: Tracy McGrady (28)

Rebounds
Dallas: Erick Dampier(2)
Houston: Yao Ming (9)

Assists
Dallas: Jason Terry (11)
Houston: Tracy McGrady (6)

Oh yea and a Win for the Mavs


----------



## Rhubarb

Bowen's defense on Dirk was a big factor in Game 1. If Dirk struggles to find his touch from the perimeter again, he's really going to have to take it in more often, something the likes of Dikembe and Yao will feed upon.

If Dirk can have a big game, I think the Mavs will bounce back. He's the deciding factor in this game for me.

*My Predictions*

Points
_Dallas_*: *Dirk Nowitzki (32)
_Houston_*: *Tracy McGrady (33)
*
Rebounds
*_Dallas: _Erick Dampier (10)
_Houston: _Tracy McGrady (8)
*
Assists
*_Dallas: _Jason Terry (7)
_Houston: _Tracy McGrady (6)


----------



## XYRYX

My Predictions

Points
Dallas: Dirk Nowitzki (35)
Houston: Tracy McGrady (32)

Rebounds
Dallas: Dirk Nowitzki (11)
Houston: Yao Ming (10)

Assists
Dallas: Jason Terry (8)
Houston: Tracy McGrady (6)

And overall a 107 - 102 win for the mavs! Key players excluding Dirk and T-Mac: 

Stackhouse 19/7, Howard 14/8/3 Steals, Damp 12/9/2 Blocks, van Horn 12/4

Yao 19/10/3 Blocks, Sura 15/5/4 Assists, Mutombo 7/8/2 Blocks


----------



## flamethrower42

Thoughs on the game... Coach J will have reviewed the tape and come back with avengence. 

The last game we looked "lost", like the team that Nellie coached in all those losses. 
I fully expect a team with a game plan to show up tonight and drum the Rockets. :biggrin: 

Go Mavs The Finals Are Within Reach!! It's Ours To Win, Just Bring IT!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*We really need to come out with passion....we were humiliated the other day. Dirk needs to realize that this team isn't the same if he isn't playing his game. I want to see more plays on offense, not this iso stuff that only leads to shots with the shot clock expiring. J-Ho needs to keep McGrady in check. He can't go for 34 again.

Mr Prediction
Mavs: 106
Rockets: 97*


----------



## kfranco

I agree with Nowit having to step up,,but he has admitted that Bowen did a good job on him. Yall have to agree.


----------



## mavsmania41

Yeah that first 5 mintues Dirk attacked then the rest of the gaem where was he its like when they stuck Tmac on him his agression left.


----------



## Amir

...we simply must win this one.

A 0-2 advantage would be almost unreachable.


----------



## flamethrower42

Amir said:


> ...we simply must win this one.
> 
> A 0-2 advantage would be almost unreachable.



Exactly! We must win this game, no excuses.


----------



## aussiewill

> GameCenter
> Dallas vs. Houston
> Preview
> 
> 
> VENUE: American Airlines Center
> 
> GAME: Houston Rockets (51-31) at Dallas Mavericks (58-24).
> 
> PLAYOFF SERIES: Western Conference, first round; Rockets lead 1-0.
> 
> TIME: Monday, 9:30 p.m. EDT.
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks will need a better game from Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> Nowitzki will try bounce back from 5-of-19 shooting effort as the Mavericks try to even their first-round series with the Houston Rockets in Game 2.
> 
> He scored 21 points, committed six turnovers and missed 9-of-10 shots after halftime to slow the Mavericks' bid for a rally in a 98-86 loss in the series opener Saturday.
> 
> "I was too tense out there," Nowitzki said. "I forced a lot of stuff. I didn't let the game come to me and I didn't help make my team better. It was bad timing to have one of my worst games of the season."
> 
> Houston journeyman Ryan Bowen and star Tracy McGrady spent most of the game defending Nowitzki, with the unheralded 6-foot-9 Bowen getting the bulk of the assignment and doing an effective job of bothering the 7-foot German.
> 
> "Ryan is going to try his hardest and we also know that Nowitzki missed some shots he normally would make too," Houston coach Jeff Van Gundy said. "We are not going to pound our chest like we have some answer for this guy."
> 
> Dallas coach Avery Johnson, coaching his first playoff game, refused to blame his superstar.
> 
> "I will try to do a better job of getting him the ball in some of his favorite spots on the court and hopefully we will have better production," Johnson said. "We didn't lose this game because of anything Dirk did."
> 
> While Nowitzki never got untracked, McGrady was locked in from the start and finished with 34 points, six assists and five rebounds. McGrady, who has never won a playoff series, is averaging 29.7 points in his career in the postseason.
> 
> "I feel this is my time," McGrady said. "I'm more confident than ever and I've got my team feeling the same way."
> 
> Houston also received an inspired effort from its reserves. Mike James scored 16 points and Dikembe Mutombo and Jon Barry each added eight while Mutombo also pulled down eight boards to pick up the slack for a struggling Yao Ming.
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse was the only non-starter to shine for Dallas with 14 points.
> 
> "Yeah, they are all pretty much the same," said Stackhouse about the Houston reserves. "They start (Bob) Sura, but sometimes he's the one with the lesser minutes. Those guys that come in are really interchangeable and they came in and got open shots."
> 
> James' performance was not a surprise in the sense that he was a key reserve with Detroit last season during its championship run.
> 
> "There are a lot of deserving guys here that don't have one (a title)," James said. "I'm just trying to be one piece of the puzzle to help us get there."
> 
> Houston would like to see a more aggressive effort from Yao, who had 11 points and eight boards before fouling out in 20 minutes. Yao has fouled out three times in six career playoff games.
> 
> Mutombo, who has become a key reserve down the stretch for Houston, was able to log 27 minutes off the bench.
> 
> "Tracy's been playing at such a high level the last couple of months. We're just here to try to support him and give him the chance to do the things that we need to do to win," Mutombo said.
> 
> Despite losing home-court advantage, Dallas remains confident.
> 
> "We haven't had many games where we were poor defensively and offensively," Johnson said. "Nobody said this was going to be a sweep for anybody. I doubt that very seriously."
> 
> Game 3 is Thursday at Houston.
> 
> HOW THEY GOT HERE: Rockets - 5th seed. Mavericks - 4th seed.
> 
> PROBABLE STARTERS: Rockets - F Clarence Weatherspoon, F McGrady, C Yao, G David Wesley, G Sura. Mavericks - F Nowitzki, F Josh Howard, C Erick Dampier, G Jason Terry, G Michael Finley.
> 
> PLAYOFF TEAM LEADERS: Rockets - McGrady, 34 ppg and 6 apg; Yao and Mutombo, 8 rpg. Mavericks - Nowitzki, 21 ppg; Howard 10 rpg; Nowitzki and Terry, 3 apg.
> 
> 
> AP NEWS
> The Associated Press News Service
> 
> Copyright 2004-2005, The Associated Press, All Rights Reserved


There is no way the Mavs will play like they did against the Rockets in game 1, expect the Mavs to come out with a lot of intensity. Dirk will be taking a lot of the load tonight and will play like he did agaist them earlier the the regular season.


----------



## Zach

Dallas 102
Houston 93


----------



## Tersk

Dallas 107
Houston 94


----------



## mavsmania41

Mavs 101
Rockets 100


----------



## The Future7

The Game will be starting soon. 
102-93 Mavs


----------



## mavsmania41

Gosh I hate those late TNT starts seem like this happens every time.


----------



## mavsmania41

I like the Celtics but im sorta glad Pierce didnt make that shot or we would have been sitting around waiting longer. LEts go Mavs here we go.


----------



## Tersk

Terrible start so far


----------



## mavsmania41

terrible start where is the Execution man i think we are done for if we dont pick it up.


----------



## mavsmania41

good get Finley going !


----------



## mavsmania41

Energy from Terry I Like Yao is an idiot.


----------



## Kunlun

Nice start for the Rockets.

Wow! The Rockets are really hustling out there! Yao Ming was on the floor fighting for the ball.

Dirk is settling for jump shots again.


----------



## Tersk

Finley hits a basket, I think he's done for the night :laugh:

Rox up 6-4


----------



## mavsmania41

Dampier is Yao face heck yeah!


----------



## mavsmania41

gosh Damp is allready at 2 fouls gosh !


----------



## mavsmania41

going small !


----------



## Kunlun

Nice pass from Finley to Dampier for the dunk.

Tracy to Yao for the nice layup and the foul! Dampier with two fouls already.

The Mavs aren't starting this well again.


----------



## Tersk

Damp in early foul trouble

KVH and Dirk at the 4/5, with Yao already looking tired


----------



## Tersk

Why is Fin on McGrady again?


----------



## mavsmania41

Yeah I love it the Players feeding off the crows the AAC rocking tonight.


----------



## Kunlun

Three point play by Yao Ming.

Nice drive by Keith! Small ball time.

Wesley misses a three and the Mavs miss one on the other end.

Turnover on the Rockets. Mavs ball.

9-6 Rockets.


----------



## mavsmania41

Tmac lowered his shoulder into Josh thats crap.


----------



## mavsmania41

Too many fouls guys keep it down.


----------



## Kunlun

Jason Terry with a big three to tie up the game.

Tracy misses the three.

Terry gives the ball over to Bowen and Sura gets fouled by Keith on his way to the basket.

Sura at the line for two.

Tied 9-9.


----------



## mavsmania41

Allready 4 TO's gosh.


----------



## Tersk

That Damp dunk was great


----------



## mavsmania41

Put Hendu in come on Avery.


----------



## Kunlun

SUra hits both.

Another turnover on Terry. That's the 4th turnover on the Mavs already

Yao gets fouled by Keith, second on Keith.

Yao at the line for two.

11-9 Rockets.


----------



## Kunlun

Yao Ming hits both.

It looks like the Rockets are out on a mission. They looked very focused and the Mavercks look shook.

13-9 Rockets.


----------



## Tersk

Fin has ball too much


----------



## Tersk

KVH with his 3rd (!!!) foul


----------



## mavsmania41

Look out its Bradley Im sure the Rockets are thinking Dunkathon !


----------



## Kunlun

Keith with a big steal after the Rockets inbounds and lays it in! Another foul on Keith right after though, that's hi third.

Tied 13-13.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk isnt trying to get the ball I dont think Dirk has took a Shot yet i wanna Dirk with the Ball run the offense threw his hands.


----------



## Kunlun

Yao blocks Howard's layup.

Yao takes it in and lays it up on Bradley.

Timeout Dallas.

17-13 Rockets.


----------



## Tersk

Bradleys in, lmao

Rockets up 17-13


----------



## The Future7

This is looking like Avery Johnsons Mavericks. Whats up with KVH picking up these fouls that could have been avoided.


----------



## Tersk

Whatd Bradley do?


----------



## mavsmania41

Fianlly we got Dirk off !


----------



## Tersk

Dirk with the and1 for sure

Damn this Chinese stream, it's so far behind. It's 17-13 on my screen now and the timeout just happened :laugh:


----------



## Raxel

Yao has a good start, 13 pts already.


----------



## Kunlun

Nice putback by Bradley after the Yao Ming block.

T-Mac to Yao for the running dunk!

Bowen with a foul on Dirk, and he made the shot!

19-18 Rockets.


----------



## mavsmania41

please take Bradley out this is ridicouls.


----------



## Raxel

Damn, that dunk is so..


----------



## Tersk

Tmac posterizing Bradley, lmao


----------



## Kunlun

OH MY GOD!! T-Mac SLAMS IT ON BRADLEY!!!

That was SICK!! He got fouled on that too and made the free throw.

Stackhouse with a jumper on the other end.

22-20 Rockets.


----------



## Tersk

Who's reffing?


----------



## Kunlun

Sura with a three.

Stackhouse with a three.

25-23 Rockets.


----------



## Kunlun

Yao draws another foul, this time on Bradley.

He hits both from the line.

27-23 Rockets.


----------



## mavsmania41

The Rockets are getting the calls tonight the MAvs arnt.


----------



## Kunlun

Sixth turnover for the Mavs on Stackhouse.

Turnover on the Rockets and Finley lays it in.

Timeour Rockets.

27-25 Rockets.


----------



## mavsmania41

The MAvs really need to get to the line tonight and we need to give Dirk some touches.


----------



## Tersk

Lets get Yao into foul trouble!


----------



## Raxel

mavsmania41 said:


> The Rockets are getting the calls tonight the MAvs arnt.


What calls Mavs missed?


----------



## mavsmania41

We all know whats going on and you are like 1 or 2 minutes behind.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*This game is exciting! Each time will be over 100 points easily.*


----------



## mavsmania41

They arnt calling the fouls on Tmac I have seen 2 or 3 that havent been called and Yao hit dirk in the head and didnt call it once.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I feel bad for Shawn Bradley, McGrady owned his ***.


----------



## Tersk

That was a foul by McGrady he has his elbow on yaos head

but that was a nice dunk, Bradleys a little ***** and ducked


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Devin is playing great defense...already has 2 steals.*


----------



## The Future7

Theo! said:


> Lets get Yao into foul trouble!


Yes please he looks likes he will have a good game. Last time I checked Josh Howard was our best defensive player. He should be on Tmac. Dirk needs to get his touches.


----------



## Tersk

Refs are terrible

Dirk drives and has 4 guys on him, no foul
Yao gets breathed on by Bradley, foul


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Yao is dominating...we can't get Damp in foul trouble, we need him down the stretch. I don't think we will be seeing Damp until the 2nd Half.*


----------



## Kunlun

Bowen with a nice layup.

Stackhouse gets fouled by Wesley going to the basket. Bradley with a baseline jumper.

29-27 Rockets.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*DEVIN WITH ANOTHER STEAL, THIS TIME OFF OF TMAC!...LETS GO KID! :banana: *


----------



## mavsmania41

Man I love Devins energy!


----------



## Arti

Props to Harris's defense. He is playing well.


----------



## Tersk

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Yao is dominating...we can't get Damp in foul trouble, we need him down the stretch. I don't think we will be seeing Damp until the 2nd Half.*


Harris on fire here! 3rd steal

Whats AJ's mancrush with Finley, only Dirk and Fin haven't rested yet

Put Marquis or Josh in!


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk looks pissed thats good I am glad to see him attack Yao like he did just now.


----------



## Kunlun

Devin Harris with a block on Tracy McGrady!

Tracy then blocks Harris on the other end. Finally, Dirk goes in and gets fouled. good to see him not settling for the jump shot.

Tied 29-29.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Quis hasn't been right all year, I wouldn't be confident with him if I were Avery either....*


----------



## mavsmania41

That was over the Back on Yao ! but no call.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Jon Barry is sucking it up, he should die.


----------



## Tersk

Yao with his second foul (really, it's like his 5th) and Deke comes in

Hopefully he stniks it up


----------



## mavsmania41

Thats right thats a foul on sura darn right it is trying to start a fight with Bradley.


----------



## Tersk

What just happened there?


----------



## The Future7

Bradley is looking like a rag doll. Everyone is pushing him around


----------



## Tersk

Quis in! Good!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Jesus Christ TMAC*


----------



## The Future7

The return of MARQUIS DANIELS.


----------



## mavsmania41

Man if we cant stop Yao and Tmac at least slow them down we dont have a chance in heck to win this game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*This is definitly TMac's coming out party...he is frickin awesome.*


----------



## The Future7

We really need to get Yao in foul trouble


----------



## mavsmania41

man guys I dont like our defense On Yao at all I cant stand this I think we are gonna lose if we dont shape up.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Someone needs to stop Yao in the 2nd...he will have 30 @ half.*


----------



## Tersk

Put Henderson in, sheesh


----------



## mavsmania41

I think the refs are really gonna let Yao SLide at least so far they have Dirk really needs to attack right at Yao give them a taste of thier own medicine.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*1st Quarter Brightspot: Devin Harris*


----------



## The Future7

Now that Deke is in we should push the ball more and change the tempo so when Yao comes in he will have a problem


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wow, Mavs are getting all the calls and the Rockets are still up. Mavs really do suck. 

*ducks*

:joke:


----------



## mavsmania41

Henderson was in there at the end played hard made a turnover for the Rockets happen.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> Put Henderson in, sheesh


*He is in.*


----------



## The Future7

Devin Harris is earning his minutes.


----------



## mavsmania41

The Rockets have more free throws then us we are in for a long game if we cant play some defense.


----------



## The Future7

Yea we gotta stop Tmac and yao somehow


----------



## Tersk

Are you serious Gian?

These refs are pathetic


----------



## mavsmania41

You arnt gonna stop those guys the only thing you can do is slow them down we need to make them play our game which is good ball movement.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Theo! said:


> Are you serious Gian?
> 
> These refs are pathetic


 :biggrin: 
I'm kidding dude, I think it's been called evenly. But I'm for the Rockets, definitely some bias for me.


----------



## mavsmania41

Stop leaving shooters wide open gosh. Dirk be aggresive dont settle on the jumpers attack.


----------



## Tersk

Yao has 17 1st quarter points, pathetic

Why is Stack taking final shot of quarter?


----------



## The Future7

What game are the refs watching foul foul foul. Every second.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Jesus....Rockets are on.*


----------



## mavsmania41

Skip pass is killing us we are getting into trouble now.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk for 2 and 1!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*There you go Dirk! Come on babY! WOOOOO! :banana: *


----------



## The Future7

Im getting pissed!


----------



## mavsmania41

Quit leaving Barry open reminds me of Steve Kerr in 03 good gosh.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Jon Barry > The Mavs 

:laugh:


----------



## The Future7

The Mavs are getting slow on defense.Their just chasing people around


----------



## Tersk

Barry with 2 quick 3's :| Mavs down 8


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Jon Barry is a flamethrower! WTF...WHERE IS THE DEFENSE?!?! ANYONE IN THE NBA WILL MAKE A WIDE OPEN THREE!! WHERE IS THE INTENSITY?*


----------



## mavsmania41

This is getting ugly we are getting schooled by the rockets I cant believe our defense is this bad we just cant match up with them. I dont wanna be going fishing I think we really need to get damp in there and quit having to double down and play some man to man cuz this defensive set isnt working lets what adjustments Avery makes out of the timeout.


----------



## Tersk

I wonder if Cuban is saying, well we only agreed in principle to AJ's contract..nothings been signed yet


----------



## The Future7

The Rockets role players have really stepped up.


----------



## Tersk

Howard for 3!! Score update people?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> I wonder if Cuban is saying, well we only agreed in principle to AJ's contract..nothings been signed yet


*Its not Averys fault...this has been going on for years...we were just teased at the end of the season with good defense.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*45-40 Rockets....Dirk going to the line...*


----------



## mavsmania41

Attack! Attack Attack Dirk !


----------



## DHarris34Phan

yeah right Bowen...nice try.


----------



## mavsmania41

Good adjustment by Avery YEah ! Barry is down.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

JET with another TO...hes not playing too well....


----------



## MarioChalmers

Josh Howard = Thug

Stop hurting Little Jonny Barry you ***** Mavericks. :sad:


----------



## mavsmania41

nevermind is ok just got hit in the nose.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Lets Go Now!...we Are Within 3...come On Now Boys!


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirty foul by Bowens i would be mad if I was Howard 2.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Josh Howard deserved to get tripped by a scrub white guy.


----------



## mavsmania41

Even tho thats a foul on the Rockets I wish Damp could have got the Dunk.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Josh Howard must have something against white guys. First, Jon Barry, now, Ryan Bowen.


----------



## mavsmania41

Damp use your head dont make careless fouls like that.


----------



## mavsmania41

now I wonder who goes in damp picked up 3 .


----------



## The Future7

Dirk needs to attack the basket and get Yao in foul trouble. Yao is killing us.


----------



## Tersk

Im back, what did I miss?


----------



## Raxel

When Yao is on fire, doesn't really matter who's defending him.


----------



## MarioChalmers

The Future7 said:


> Dirk needs to attack the basket and get Yao in foul trouble. Yao is killing us.


I think that's the trouble. You guys have Michael Finley, Marquis Daniels, Devin Harris and Jason Terry, *they* need to attack the basket. Dirk has been terrific, the other guys have to step up.


----------



## Tersk

Shawn Bradley, you suck









*credit to mff4l for finding that


----------



## SMDre

gian said:


> I think that's the trouble. You guys have Michael Finley, Marquis Daniels, Devin Harris and Jason Terry, *they* need to attack the basket. Dirk has been terrific, the other guys have to step up.


Wow, I have been preaching that.


----------



## The Future7

gian said:


> I think that's the trouble. You guys have Michael Finley, Marquis Daniels, Devin Harris and Jason Terry, *they* need to attack the basket. Dirk has been terrific, the other guys have to step up.


Your right but Dirk missed some oppurtunities. He keeps taking jump shots.


----------



## mavsmania41

that a way Attack Yao.


----------



## The Future7

Finally great play by Howard


----------



## MarioChalmers

Josh Howard draws the 3rd on Yao, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## mavsmania41

Finley ! for 3


----------



## mavsmania41

Timeout Rockets !


----------



## Tersk

Are we up 3 now?

C'mon Mavs, steal this game and make a statement with our second half


----------



## The Future7

Its tied at 51. We need to make a run and take the lead before halftime


----------



## mavsmania41

51 all


----------



## mavsmania41

This game reminds me of the Mavs and Heat back In Janurary the one in Dallas when we won it at the end.


----------



## Tersk

Get it up by halftime guys! Go Dirk

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## MarioChalmers

Rooting for the Rockets, but I'm happy it's close, I'm a bigger fan of basketball than the Houston Rockets, so this is awesome. We're in for a good game doodies.


----------



## mavsmania41

I might lose a 1000 points cuz the Mavs may not win my at least 7 but who cares a win is a win.


----------



## Tersk

Yao fricking poked Dirk in the eye!

Yes, I realize its rather delayed my post

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*<!-- / message -->


----------



## The Future7

Yes this is going down to the wire


----------



## mavsmania41

gosh that wasnt smart to foul Tmac he is on the line for 3 now.


----------



## Tersk

That move by Josh was insane, he schooled Wesley and then the sick layup over/under Yao

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*<!-- / message -->


----------



## mavsmania41

Attack Yao do it guys come on !


----------



## mavsmania41

Dumb fouls come on guys use you head.


----------



## Tersk

We should go with this lineup:

Henderson
Nowitzki
Howard
Daniels
Harris

Make it happen, Avery.

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*<!-- / message -->


----------



## mavsmania41

I like this nellie ball.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Josh is just exploiting the foul trouble in Yao Ming, get someone else on him!


----------



## Tersk

These refs are truly pathetic, Dallas are coming back yet they decide to call cheap fouls to get Rocks into it again

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*<!-- / message -->


----------



## mavsmania41

crap flagrent foul on terry this hurts.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Bad foul by Terry, you don't go for the face that way.


----------



## Tersk

Terry isn't suited for playoff ball

BTW, if Yao is moving when he sets a pick -- ITS A FOUL!


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets go come on guys we really need offense.


----------



## mavsmania41

I love seeing Wheatherspoon on Dirk.


----------



## Tersk

This is Dirks time to shine and get atleast 3 points by halftime

BTW, my *** that was a flagrant foul

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*<!-- / message -->


----------



## mavsmania41

That was a travel but no call !


----------



## mavsmania41

play some defense mavs!


----------



## mff4l

man wesley just took four steps before calling a timeout. you would swear we were in houston the way we are getting absolutely no calls. yao has floored two guys on moving picks and no call


----------



## mavsmania41

Where is the Boxout ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Man guys we play good and we are still down by 4 are we gonna win this game. I really wish the refs would crack down on Yao's pick he said we are gonna run pick and rolls just now.


----------



## Tersk

Mavs only down 4 despite playing 5 on 8

And the difference of the match? Refs?

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*<!-- / message -->


----------



## The Future7

We must turn up the offense and defense in the second half.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Refs? I don't think the refs are favoring anyone right now.


----------



## The Future7

The refs are calling a lot of fouls out there


----------



## Raxel

Dirk is only 4/13, things look good to Rockets.


----------



## The Future7

I think Dirk only has 1 foul so I will look for him to be more aggressive on offense and defense


----------



## mavsmania41

you know the refs are gonna give the Good players a break the only player thats gonna get respect on our team is Dirk and maybe Finley I wish Finley would be more aggresive. I really like Josh Howard attacking Yao the way he did.


----------



## The Future7

We must get Tmac and Yao in early foul trouble in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## The Future7

Yea I think Finley and Terry should take more shots.


----------



## Tersk

The Future7 said:


> We must get Tmac and Yao in early foul trouble in the 3rd quarter.


Definately. TMac has 3 fouls already

But it will be hard to get Yao in trouble, he could shoot us and we'd get called for travelling after we fell

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## mavsrock27

We need Tmac to foul out definitly


----------



## kfranco

Yao is finally TURNING into a MAN..if he continues, this is our game, but tmac has to play his game also. THe ROckets are killing yall at the moment


----------



## kfranco

I highly doubt tmac will foul out


----------



## mavsmania41

This is a must win guys we dont win this game its over So this 2nd half determines our season I think.


----------



## mavsrock27

Theo! said:


> Definately. TMac has 3 fouls already
> 
> But it will be hard to get Yao in trouble, he could shoot us and we'd get called for travelling after we fell
> 
> *Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


LMAO!!!


----------



## Tersk

The refs are killing us

Yao, really, isn't having a great a game as you make out to be. He's getting some nice help from the refs, he should be fouled out now

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## mavsmania41

Gosh anyone notice that Shawn Bradley is allways the Victim of the dunker. I rented the best Nba dunk of 2002 and Bradley was in like 7 or 8 of them. This year he has been posterized at least 10 times.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Shawn Bradley


----------



## mavsmania41

/Man I think the Rockets are gonna win the series.


----------



## mavsmania41

come on guys this is our season in the balance.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Is it just me or are the Mavs fans the only ones who notice that the refs are "cheating" them? 

Stop complaining, Dallas had their fair share of calls for them.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

I agree Gian...I want to win or loss this game based on player performances...I am not worried at all about the refs.


----------



## kfranco

Theo! said:


> The refs are killing us
> 
> Yao, really, isn't having a great a game as you make out to be. He's getting some nice help from the refs, he should be fouled out now
> 
> *Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

kfranco said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!


It was a typo, he probably meant Dirk. Another game of stumbling to the basket and relying on the refs.


----------



## kfranco

gian said:


> Is it just me or are the Mavs fans the only ones who notice that the refs are "cheating" them?
> 
> Stop complaining, Dallas had their fair share of calls for them.


I AGREE, it works both ways


----------



## Raxel

gian said:


> Is it just me or are the Mavs fans the only ones who notice that the refs are "cheating" them?
> 
> Stop complaining, Dallas had their fair share of calls for them.


When refs are neutral, not favoring them, they complain. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

well im gonna get off and watch the game real close. Talk to you guys tommorrow.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Yao...WOW!*


----------



## Tersk

a) A moving screen is illegal, but for Yao..it's not
b) Dirk drives in and gets floored..no foul
c) Yao drives in (or anyone else for that matter) and he gets touched..foul
d) Travels etc etc
e) Delay of game by Van Gundy


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Erick Dampier keeping us in the game! Him and Yao are going toe to toe!


----------



## mavsrock27

Go Mavs only down one!! Wow josh!! :clap: Shotclock violation!! :banana: Terry 3!! Mavs up 2!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Jet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!woooooooooooooo~!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

68-66 Mavs...JET WITH SOME TIMLEY 3's!


----------



## Tersk

Damp and Terry with nice second halfs so far

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## mavsrock27

Great D on the inbound!!


----------



## mavsrock27

Fin amazing 3!!!!!! :clap: :clap: Wow that must have been a hell of a half time talk


----------



## mavsrock27

J Ho with a nice follow-up. Am I talkin to myself?


----------



## Tersk

Im reading! Keep it up

These chinese Commentators are useless, plus my game is like 2 minutes behind alll of yours :laugh:


----------



## mavsrock27

Lol. Jet with a nice jumper!


----------



## Tersk

That was a great 3 by Fin

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Keith!


----------



## mavsrock27

Keefus!!! He has played amazing despite his 3 fouls and his only playing like 4 minutes.


----------



## Tersk

Dang, I completly forgot about Keith


----------



## mavsrock27

I'm so tired!! Darn this late scheduling and public schooling!


----------



## Tersk

Put Devin or Marquis in, we just need to pull through and get an 8 or so point lead at the end of this quarter


----------



## mavsrock27

Gosh! Keefus again! That guy is amazing, and to think, at first I hated him and didn't want him. DAMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsrock27

Dang and I thought it was the fourth. This has been the longest most dragged out game ever. JOSH!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

This Is Grrrrrreat...what Action!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

TMac and Yao = Kobe and Shaq....they will win a title eventually


----------



## Tersk

What happened?

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## mavsrock27

Keith!!! AND ONE! +Yao's 3rd foul


----------



## Tersk

Bah, we our best players this game are playoff rookies; Harris, Terry and Dampier


----------



## HogsFan1188

haha According to the guy on TNT, Jason Terry, Eric Dampier, and Keith Van Horn are little known and little used players. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

We up 88-84 at the end of the 3rd, we need Dirk to be um...DIRK in this 4th quarter and take a hold of this match

Man, Ratzinger is sending him to hell for this series


----------



## mavsrock27

Stack with a 3!!
DEVIN WITH A 3!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Devin For 3!!! There You Go Kid!


----------



## MarioChalmers

haha According to that Erick Dampier guy, he's the 2nd best C in the league.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

gian said:


> haha According to that Erick Dampier guy, he's the 2nd best C in the league.


He's the best center on the best team in the league...hes got a point


----------



## Tersk

My top 5;
O'Neal
Ming
Miller
Camby
Dampier
Ilglauskas


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Dirk's head is in Outer Space


----------



## DHarris34Phan

JET is having a great game, but Devin is making our offense run WAAAY better....I love it!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Van Horn just got sexed by Mutombo :yes:


----------



## Tersk

Gian, you say that like its a bad thing


----------



## mavsrock27

Dirk!!!! Finally!!


----------



## Kunlun

About time Dirk hits a shot. Took him long enough.


----------



## mavsrock27

Dirk with another pretty one!! We are up 5 and Yao just got his 4th foul!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Dampier is awesome.


----------



## Kunlun

Dirk! Again! Nice.

Offensive foul on the Rockets.

100-95 Mavericks.


----------



## mavsrock27

Damp has played so well!! I'm glad we got him in the offseason!


----------



## Tersk

Finally, refs call an offensive foul

Dirks getting into it, finally

Mavs up 7


----------



## Tersk

Yaos been ineffective since Damp came onto him..

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Foul Him Jet...make Him Earn It!


----------



## mavsrock27

Tmac is kind of hobbling. That's what you get for fouling Dirk!


----------



## mavsrock27

Dirk running hook looked dumb but went in so it's all good. Dang Sura. Houston by 2.


----------



## kfranco

THis game is great!!


----------



## Tersk

JET!!!!!

*Register here for your ABSOLUTELY FREE account to join in on the fun, and to talk about your beloved Mavs, Nowitzki, Josh Howard and the MANTIS with the fastest growing B-Ball community in cyber space!!! It's playoff time!!!*


----------



## mavsrock27

Jet with a pretty jumper


----------



## mavsrock27

What time is it where you guys are, because I'm just dead tired, which may be partially credited to getting up early and going to bed late like everyday but still.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

We need the lead...I don't want to see us with the last shot without the lead....


----------



## mavsrock27

Well so much for the whole lead thing


----------



## Tersk

mavsrock27 said:


> What time is it where you guys are, because I'm just dead tired, which may be partially credited to getting up early and going to bed late like everyday but still.


2:28 PM


----------



## DHarris34Phan

just what I didnt' want...we are losing with the last shot...we REALLY need something here


----------



## mavsrock27

I so don't want to go into OT. I'm tired as it is. Just win the darn thing now!


----------



## Tersk

Mavs down 2, 26.4 seconds


----------



## mavsrock27

I love Dirk!! Great clutch shot. OH CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tersk

Dirk with the shot! Dallas tied with 10 left


----------



## Tersk

Dallas down 2 with 02.2 seconds elft
Go DAllas!!!!


----------



## mavsrock27

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## MarioChalmers

That was a *great* game. Enjoyable.


----------



## Tersk

Trust ****ing Finley to miss tha freaking shot, what a freaking idiot

**** Finley, he is a scrub now..Trade his ***

Dirk played pathetic

AJ coached just as bad

Devin Harris, Erick Damper, Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard were our best players


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> Trust ****ing Finley to miss tha freaking shot, what a freaking idiot
> 
> **** Finley, he is a scrub now..Trade his ***


Theo...that is the exact attitude we can't have.....So every time we are going to lose a game we are going to scrap the team? I think not. Also, what team in their right mind would take Finley and his contract?


----------



## The Future7

Dammit! its hard being a Mavs fan. Ill express my feeling later. Im going to sleep.


----------



## RP

Van Horn lost the game for the Mavs... :curse:
stupid turnover and didn't step up on McGrady's shot


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Trust ****ing Finley to miss tha freaking shot, what a freaking idiot
> 
> **** Finley, he is a scrub now..Trade his ***
> 
> Dirk played pathetic
> 
> AJ coached just as bad
> 
> Devin Harris, Erick Damper, Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard were our best players


No, No, No, NO!!!!! AJ coached a great game. His trapping game plan is what caused the Mavs to take control of the game in the third. What happened is that Dirk shot horribly and Finley is a SCRUB. It should have never came down to that last shot. I can't believe that VanHorn on both ends srunk when it came to crunch time.


----------



## Gambino

What in the world Van Horn???????? what were you doing. 

down 2-0 now going to there floor....the only positive i can get from this is that we're much better on the road then we are at home.

It's time to trade Finley. I'm done with him. I'm so upset at this game its beyond thinkable. We choked this game away.

AJ coached a good game tho. Much better than game 1. But now it falls back on the players.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Our perimeter defense is what lost us the game...we were getting dominated by Yao, and totally forgot about Bob Sura and Jon Barry...frickin garbage.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Gambino said:


> It's time to trade Finley. I'm done with him. I'm so upset at this game its beyond thinkable. We choked this game away.


*I agree...I would like to see Finley traded, but what team will take a guy that has 3 years, 45 million dollars left on his deal? No one. Like it or not, we are stuck with Finley till his contract is up.*


----------



## NastyN44

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont gave a **** about not bleeping out the swear words im ****ing pissed at the mavs and im so dissapointed right know!!! DAMN!!!!!!!! I cant say nemore!!!!!!!!!!!! Im done with them if they dont win in Houston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## kfranco

LIsten i totally feel your pains as Dallas fans. All i can say is that this is a seven game series. THIS IS NOT OVER DALLAS CAN STILL COME BACK!!!! but this was a great game till the last second in my opinion.
Sorry that yall are dissapointed and yall have a right to be pissed off. BUt i got love for my brothers in DToWN.


----------



## MarioChalmers

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I agree...I would like to see Finley traded, but what team will take a guy that has 3 years, 45 million dollars left on his deal? No one. Like it or not, we are stuck with Finley till his contract is up.*


I don't know which team, but an ideal team to take Finley is a winning team that is looking to add talent to put them over the top. They'd trade real separate contracts and scrubs just to get Finley, and both sides can be happy. I'd say if Denver can pile up contracts to match Finley's, they'd do the trade so that they'd sport a complete lineup. 

Dre-Finley-Melo-KMart-Camby <-- all they need is garbage contracts and trade exceptions. 

It's a question on whether Dallas would do it.


----------



## mff4l

NastyN44 said:


> ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont gave a **** about not bleeping out the swear words im ****ing pissed at the mavs and im so dissapointed right know!!! DAMN!!!!!!!! I cant say nemore!!!!!!!!!!!! Im done with them if they dont win in Houston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:



i honestly think daniels should start over fin. But avery won't play daniels. he just basically shrugged daniels off in his press conf


----------



## Yao Mania

Props to Dallas fans, you guys are great:


> It was only fitting that this game came down to the last shot considering how the teams fought on every possession. Someone wrote ``Energy, Effort, Excitement'' on a wipe board in Dallas' locker room before the game, and both teams embodied it throughout, much to the delight of 20,884 fans, the largest crowd in Mavs history.





> When Mavs tied at 51 late in second quarter, the crowd became so loud that officials had trouble hearing Houston call timeout.


Everyone's pumped now, but the series ain't over yet by a long shot. I expect Dallas to win at least 2 more, good luck guys.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

gian said:


> I don't know which team, but an ideal team to take Finley is a winning team that is looking to add talent to put them over the top. They'd trade real separate contracts and scrubs just to get Finley, and both sides can be happy. I'd say if Denver can pile up contracts to match Finley's, they'd do the trade so that they'd sport a complete lineup.
> 
> Dre-Finley-Melo-KMart-Camby <-- all they need is garbage contracts and trade exceptions.
> 
> It's a question on whether Dallas would do it.


*DerMarr Johnson is better than Finley....right now they have cap flexability....getting Finley would ruin that.*


----------



## symphonix

I was at the game tonigth and just got home few moments ago. This was my first Mavs game to attend. We couldnt score free suite tickets so we found scalpers who got us the cheapest tickets (25$ a piece). We get in the AAC and head towards the staircase where we snuck into the Platinum Club. Well, my friends did, they didnt let me in becuase they checked my tickets. The girl that snuck with us, found someone she knows at the Platinum Club and they let me in.

Anyways, it was a good view from there. there was a bar, seats and everything you need. What a nerver wracking game thought in the last moments. You shouldve been there. There was alot of joy, and tears at the end.

I really do not know what has hit upon the Mavs. I really don't. It is not the team that we all loved to watch during the season. That team wasn't there on both last games. Maybe its that we had to much hope in our rookie coach Avery Johnson. After all, this is his first season coaching, and its obvious to our eyes that he is making some mistakes. I heard his interview while driving home after the game, he said that he cant play Marquis for to long in the playoffs because its the playoffs. He has other key players. I didnt like that statement. Where are these key players when they dont hit the shots? Let Marquis get some more minuts if you that Finley or Howard are not doing much. The reason he took Damp out early was becuase Houston played their small guys. So he switched it around. That was a big mistake! He said on the radio that he had to do matching....Nuh uh! Let JVG start matching to the Mavs. Play Damp, play like you want them to play and they will win. Dont adjust your game to their game, and he has done that in their last two nights.

Nowitzki has completly disepeared. He lost his confidence and a team like the Mavs or any other teams since I am at it, simply cannot lose their best offensive player in such an offensive game. Yes at times they did guard Nowitzki and it was tough for him, but when it was him and Barry Bowen (who?!) guarding him one on on, Nowitzki is a top caliber player in the NBA league, he shouldve have simply emberassed Bowen one on one. But he didnt take it one on one. He completly lost his confidence. We will not be able to win many league games when Nowitzki shots 8-21FG and collects 2 rebounds! This is not the Nowitzki we have seen this season. He didnt play phycially and aggresively in both games and this cost us.

Playing with 3 starter who have no playoff experience could affect that also. Looking at all these factors, I think we been way to optimistic about the Mavs. Dirk needs to get his sh!t together, and Avery needs to do some serious thinking before we had out to Houston about how he is going to play em.


----------



## XYRYX

symphonix said:


> I was at the game tonigth and just got home few moments ago. This was my first Mavs game to attend. We couldnt score free suite tickets so we found scalpers who got us the cheapest tickets (25$ a piece). We get in the AAC and head towards the staircase where we snuck into the Platinum Club. Well, my friends did, they didnt let me in becuase they checked my tickets. The girl that snuck with us, found someone she knows at the Platinum Club and they let me in.
> 
> Anyways, it was a good view from there. there was a bar, seats and everything you need. What a nerver wracking game thought in the last moments. You shouldve been there. There was alot of joy, and tears at the end.
> 
> I really do not know what has hit upon the Mavs. I really don't. It is not the team that we all loved to watch during the season. That team wasn't there on both last games. Maybe its that we had to much hope in our rookie coach Avery Johnson. After all, this is his first season coaching, and its obvious to our eyes that he is making some mistakes. I heard his interview while driving home after the game, he said that he cant play Marquis for to long in the playoffs because its the playoffs. He has other key players. I didnt like that statement. Where are these key players when they dont hit the shots? Let Marquis get some more minuts if you that Finley or Howard are not doing much. The reason he took Damp out early was becuase Houston played their small guys. So he switched it around. That was a big mistake! He said on the radio that he had to do matching....Nuh uh! Let JVG start matching to the Mavs. Play Damp, play like you want them to play and they will win. Dont adjust your game to their game, and he has done that in their last two nights.
> 
> Nowitzki has completly disepeared. He lost his confidence and a team like the Mavs or any other teams since I am at it, simply cannot lose their best offensive player in such an offensive game. Yes at times they did guard Nowitzki and it was tough for him, but when it was him and Barry Bowen (who?!) guarding him one on on, Nowitzki is a top caliber player in the NBA league, he shouldve have simply emberassed Bowen one on one. But he didnt take it one on one. He completly lost his confidence. We will not be able to win many league games when Nowitzki shots 8-21FG and collects 2 rebounds! This is not the Nowitzki we have seen this season. He didnt play phycially and aggresively in both games and this cost us.
> 
> Playing with 3 starter who have no playoff experience could affect that also. Looking at all these factors, I think we been way to optimistic about the Mavs. Dirk needs to get his sh!t together, and Avery needs to do some serious thinking before we had out to Houston about how he is going to play em.


well said man. I'm so angry right now. I can't believe in what way the mavs are playing right now. To me it seems that ALL of them are afreid of doing some mistakes, including dirk and AJ. Objectively the mavs should be the team who must be beaten. They just lost their confidence. And I'm Dirk should play like hell. Where is his energy? Why is he taing al these jumpers. He should kill his defenders like he did all year long. Damn, he is the leader. I want to see some signs of living from him.


----------



## Gambino

Somebody please explain to me why we went to zone when we went up 96-88? That right there did us in.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Doesn't look good for the Mavs in this round...I expected them to win this one in about 5 or 6 games, but now I doubt that they'll win!


----------



## soulhunter

UGH, i missed the game (damn school ) but **** this is pretty gay. I'm seriously doubting our chances, if we don't win the next game, we lose the series. Hopefully I can catch the next game coz I have the last 2 periods off school YAYAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

But good work in this board, that's post #296...an amazing number! Keep up good work everyone posting in here!


----------



## Zach

That game sucked. Plain and simple. Shawn Bradley is horrible. Coulda had 3 blocks on Yao in the 1st quarter.


----------



## The Future7

We have to win the Next to games. They are must wins if we want to stay in this series. If the rockets goes up 3-0 then it is pretty much over......Unless McGrady gets overconfident like he did in Orlando and we go 4-0 to take the series.

I doubt it though.


----------



## TracywtFacy

I can just see Avery Johnson sweating it out, not being able to sleep... thinking stuff like he has too many options on his team... game 2 was close, so does he stick with the current game plan, or bring in some surprises to try and get the Rox off-balance... does he come down hard on his team, or will that exacerbate an already brittle situation... trying desperately to get through to Don Nelson but just getting the answering machine...


----------



## godirkgo

I stumbled across this site and had to have one. I haven't seen them out before so I wanted to share the news. 










www.dirkismyhomeboy.com 


GO MAVS!


----------



## On Thre3

lets give props to DHarris34Phan, the only mature one who did not throw a tantrum. Honestly how did theo get so much rep points? he whined every other post, when you complain that yao always gets calls his way, you're ignorant.

anyways great game, if we wernt playing you guys i would be cheering for you.


----------



## mavsmania41

Last nigth was great for the Nba Tracey Mcgrady is the 2nd coming om Micheal Jordan. Superstars have to be superstars come playoff time and all star callaber players such as Finley need to bring thier game to the table. I am not pleased with Dirks play but it wasnt as bad as game 1. The point guard play of Nash is missed. No doubt in my mind if we have had him alst night we would have been able to close the game out.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

DHarris34Phan said:


> We need the lead...I don't want to see us with the last shot without the lead....


*See what I mean..... :curse: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

DHarris34Phan said:


> JET is having a great game, but Devin is making our offense run WAAAY better....I love it!


*I STILL feel this way! This was from like the 3rd Quarter of the game! Devin needs more PT!!*


----------



## Gambino

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I STILL feel this way! This was from like the 3rd Quarter of the game! Devin needs more PT!!*


He played fantastic out there especially to start the 4th quarter. He was scared and was tentative in game one. But in game two he was more relaxed, focus and deterimined and he played his game and it resulted into some good playing in the 2nd half. I hope Avery works with him in the offseason and I hope he starts as our Point Guard next season.


----------



## master8492

Nice to see Sura contribute to the ROcket's success. He's the Mav's killer... in game 2 :cheers:


----------



## Raxel

Overall Mavs played well in game2

41-82 (50%) from the floor, 10-15 (66.7%) from 3pts line. 41-29 outbounded Rockets. You can't do much better than that. It's just when the game came down to the wire, Coach and players on Rockets were better prepared.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Damn I didn't see this thread last night. Didn't realize Theo was such a whiny biatch.


----------



## TheRoc5

guys for me im very happy cause i am huge rockets fan, but im even a bigger spurs fan, i feel bad for you, i can justt imagane being 0-2 going to your oppents court and being out playd and lose in the first. the spurs are in that situation and it sucks and its horrible and i hope it leaves yall soon, luckily were only down 0-1 but just want to say good luck nxt yr
:cheers:


----------



## Tersk

I was annoyed, sorry.


----------

